# Enterprise



## Scott (May 12, 2006)

What do people think of the Enterprise Star Trek TV series? I had never watched it but checked out the 1st season DVD from the library and watched the first one last night. There was a nice anti-Euthanasia message in it.


----------



## Scott (May 15, 2006)

Another episode had a fairly pro-life message in it. A male human accidentally became "pregnant" from contact with an alien (not sexual contact, but some kind of engrafting). The Enterprise goes out of its way and into great danger to find the other parent so that the baby can be removed form the Enterprise officer alive. They even do a scan and determine that the baby is a girl and looks healthy. The baby was not described as an it. There was never a hint of abortion.


----------



## Casey (May 15, 2006)

I used to watch ST: The Next Generation. After that series, it was my experience that ST turned into some sort of alien soap opera.  I haven't seen many from the Enterprise series . . .


----------



## Scott (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, I did not like NG either and did not watch much of it. I did recently watch a DVD of the movie Star Trek: Nemesis (which is NG) and it was good. Pretty much a good vs. evil story. Soap opera themes fairly minor.


----------



## Casey (May 15, 2006)

Actually, I enjoyed The Next Generation series . . it was after that that things seemed to go down hill.


----------



## Scott (May 15, 2006)

What was after NG? Voyager and Deep Space 9?


----------



## Casey (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, first DS9 and then Voyager . . then Enterprise. DS9 was the first to take on the "soap opera" persona after a few seasons. Granted, all of the Star Trek shows have that "utopian" feel and goal, but TNG (and probably the old series, though I didn't really ever watch it much) was great sci-fi, thinking television. I used to watch it with my dad on a regular basis.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 16, 2006)

Star Trek

OS: Excellent if you can deal with the anti-stunning visuals its a classic.

TNG: doesnt kick off until the 3rd season. Picard is amazing and with a great crew. 

DS9: I thought I would hate it but I fell in love with it amazing show though I ahve not seen the first season.

Voyager: Good show my least favorite didnt care for the hypocritical Janeway despite her being a female captain. Tuvok was amazingly casted almost gave Spock a run for his money!!!

Enterprise: Does not even count the producrers from the begining wanted it to be just enough to be trek but not enough to be considered somehting else and it failed to keep me interested despite the stunning visuals. Two Big Thumbs Down!!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 16, 2006)

Star Trek is primarilly atheistic and polytheistic. But thats why its SCI_FI!!!


----------



## turmeric (May 16, 2006)

Beam me up, Scotty!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 16, 2006)

TNG is amazing, one of the best TV shows ever, in my opinion. But, I agree, it doesn't really start to "click" until the late 2nd/early 3rd seasons. DS9 had a really strong run after the first few seasons, and was pretty darn good the last few seasons. Lots of great action and interesting plot twists. Voyager was okay for a while, but quickly lost my interest. Enterprise is crap.


----------



## Scott (May 16, 2006)

That is interesting. So far, Enterprise seems to have the most messages consistent with Christian views of current societal issues (eg. abortion, euthenasia).


----------

